# Eliminator Chuck- any success or coments?



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Was looking again at the eliminator chuck, I like the one handed bit change idea, and from all of the reviews it seems like a solid rig. I was wondering if any of you fine fellows has any real life success or horror stories to share.

Also, looking at the drawings, it looks like the chuck adds about 1/2 inch in additional length, is that about right?

Any feedback is greatly appreciated, as it takes a lot of convincing (and the jaws of life) to get my wallet open for a 'luxury item' such as this.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

I have one and I like it, the only thing I don't like about it the Allen Cap Screw sticks out a bit to far from the chuck ...

But other than that it's a neat add on for the router...

The pros.for the chuck is it will add about 1/2" to 3/4" to the height and that can be a big deal when you need just a bit more height for the SHORT bits.



Eliminator Chuck

Tool Review ▼
http://www.woodworking.org/WC/GArchive97/12_4smith.html

http://www.thewoodshop.20m.com/eliminatorchuck01.htm

http://www.thewoodshop.20m.com/woodrat01.htm

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/cu...7750249?ie=UTF8&n=228013&s=hi#customerReviews



http://www.amazon.com/Magnate-SHA0002-Eliminator-Quick-Change/dp/B0007OTTJM
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?Offerings_ID=2247&TabSelect=Details

------------------


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bob, 

Will probably end up picking one up, still wish it was a buck or two cheaper.....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Doug

Amazon is not to bad if you have a -25.oo dollar gift slip....that I had but you may want to check eBay or Greg's List maybe will some luck you can find it a bit cheaper....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Amazing-Elimina...ryZ67243QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://www.gregslistri.com/


----------

